# Lizzie's New Lovehandles - by Thatpumpkin (BBW, Magic, Sudden Growth, ~MWG)



## thatpumpkin (Oct 6, 2012)

_BBW, Magic, Sudden Growth, MWG_ - A spurned prima donna learns a big lesson

*Lizzie's New Lovehandles* 
By Thatpumpkin​ 
 _I think it would be a good idea if we saw other people._

Those were the words that Elizabeth couldn’t stop staring at even a month later. They were the last words in an e-mail sent to her from her ex-boyfriend who attended college in the next state over. A college that he had left for because Elizabeth had encouraged him to chase his dreams. Now it just made her want to kick herself for letting him go away like that.

The other thing that she couldn’t stop staring at was his new profile picture. Even though he had quite suddenly deleted her from his contact, e-mail, and messenger lists, his picture was still public for all to see. To Elizabeth, it felt like a giant middle finger each time she saw it. She didn’t just see a picture of a boy and his new girlfriend; she saw a picture of the boy she thought she’d loved and a girl that had stolen him away. A girl who was, for that matter…

“So freaking fat!” She told her best friend Shayla one day while they were hanging out in her apartment. “I mean really, if you’ve got a second roll of belly like that, why would you wear a shirt that tight? Ew, I think you can even see a little skin between the buttons there.” 

Weight wise, Elizabeth had always floated around 130 pounds for most of her adult life. 

Although Shayla wasn’t as big as the girl in the picture, who was at least 280 pounds, she had always been closer to 200 pounds, making her feel a lot chubbier when around Elizabeth. 

“I dunno,” Shayla muttered “, sure she’s not cute but she’s not that fat…” Sometimes it bothered her just how anti-fat Elizabeth could be. 

“Well she took my boyfriend so I can call her a fat cow all I want.” Elizabeth declared angrily. She turned and faced the computer screen. 

“Fat cow. Fat cow.” she said, although it wasn’t like the girl could hear her insults. 

“Lizzie, just calm down.” Shayla said, putting a hand on her friend’s shoulder. “You’ve never been really all that overweight before so I don-“

“Absolutely right I haven’t,” Elizabeth said, cutting Shayla off “, and I don’t ever plan to be, so don’t try to make me say nice things about her. She’s fat and I hate him for dumping me for a fat little girl with no self control.” 

Elizabeth nearly slammed the laptop lid when she closed it. 

“I have to pee.” he announced before leaving the room.

After she watched Elizabeth leave the room, Shayla began digging through her purse until she found something her grandmother had given her for her birthday last year. Shayla’s grandmother had been heavily into magic, something that Shayla herself wasn’t completely sure she believed in. Even now as she stared at the small bottle labeled *Belly Bulge Brew*, she highly doubted it would work.

The bottle claimed to add fifty pounds for each drop consumed, so Shayla very carefully removed the cap and used the built in eye dropper to gently drop two squirts into Elizabeth’s diet Pepsi can. She figured that if Elizabeth did indeed gain 100 pounds that she could always ask her grandmother to reverse it. Quickly she stuffed the bottle back into her purse as she heard Elizabeth coming back.

Elizabeth walked into the room and plopped down in her chair. 

“You know what though,” She said, picking up her Pepsi can “, I don’t really care. I’ll get a guy so much more quickly because I am a skinny thing and most guys like skinny.”	

Shayla fought back laughter as Elizabeth downed the rest of her Pepsi. Shayla leaned forward intently, waiting eagerly to see the results.


----------



## thatpumpkin (Oct 7, 2012)

*Chapter 2* 

But nothing happened. Elizabeth let out a tiny burp. Oh my. She said as she patted her belly slightly. 

Sorry bout that. She smiled at Shayla.

Shayla tried to hide her disappointment. No, thats fine. 

Then she faked a large yawn. But I think Im going to go crash on your couch now. She stood up from the chair. Ill drive home in the morning. 

Aww. Elizabeth said, a little disappointed that her friend was going to be so early. She stood up too and gave Shayla a hug. Well goodnight hun, Ill make some pancakes in the morning. 

Shayla nodded and smiled. She said one last goodnight before going and curling up on the couch in Elizabeths living room. She frowned, as much as Elizabeth was her friend, she did want her to understand that being big wasnt all that bad and to stop insulting a person because of their weight. 

What Shayla didnt realize is that the magic wasnt going to work until Elizabeth fell asleep. And sure enough, as the girls slept, Elizabeths body grew, and grew, and grew some more. Yet both girls slept peacefully through the night, as if nothing had happened at all. 

The next morning, however, Shayla was woken by a loud cry of OH NO - WHEAT HAPPENED? 

Recognizing Elizabeths voice, she jumped off the couch and ran into her friends room. 

What wrong? She began to ask, but her eyes quickly adjusted to the small amount of light in the room. She put her hands to her mouth. She had not been prepared for this, the brew had worked almost too well. 

Elizabeths body was almost too big to take in all at once. Shayla noticed that her friends arms had become large and flabby. She had a slight double chin that hung just above her pillowy breasts that had grown at least three cup sizes. Her belly had grown out magnificently, apparently it had popped three buttons off the bottom of her button up night shirt. And finally came the most striking part of Elizabeths new appearance, her thighs. Lizzies thighs had blossomed out , way past her belly, giving her an incredible pear shape. It made Shayla wonder if Elizabeth was packing a booty, but she couldnt see while she was still in the bed.

Oh sweetie. Shayla said, rushing to Lizzies side and sitting next to her on the bed.

Elizabeth, who had finally sat up, after struggling several times spoke , Look at me Shay, Im huge! 

She started to tear up a little bit. 

Whats happened to me Shay? She asked as she leaned against her friend for comfort.

For Shayla the experience was very strange, she was used to letting Lizzie cuddle against her, but not when she was at least 260 pounds. The new Elizabeth was very squishy and warm. And although she wouldnt say it out loud, Shayla kind of liked it. Lizzie, hun, I think theres something I need to tell you-

But even when magically overweight Elizabeth had no problem cutting Shayla off.

It was me! I remember now, oh Shay I did this to myself! Shayla was a bit taken aback, she hadnt expected this, she waited to hear why Elizabeth thought this. 

I wished to be the kind of girl that HE liked again. There must have been a shooting star or something that I didnt see! I thought it would make him come back and like me, not make me fat! 

This left Shayla torn, as much as she thought she should probably tell her friend about the magic, at the same time it was maybe for the better if Elizabeth blamed herself for a while. Shayla gave Lizzie a big hug, it was weird just how much of Lizzie there was to wrap her arms around now. Her friend was very soft now though, and secretly the hug was more for Shayla to understand what Lizzie was like now. She could feel a second belly roll and she pulled away from her friend. She also found it ironic that Elizabeths skin was now visible in the space between her buttons. 

Shayla stood up. Come on Lizzie, lets get some breakfast from the kitchen, and then we can figure out what to do next. 

Elizabeth nodded, reluctantly she heaved herself up and off the bed and tottered after Shayla, her new form bouncing and swaying as she walked.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Oct 9, 2012)

Very good writing so far, I like where this is going and I am eager to read more.

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## thatpumpkin (Oct 13, 2012)

*Chapter 3*

Elizabeth stared at the pancakes and sausage on her plate and thanked the lord that her appetite hadn’t changed at least. 

“Maybe I can lose all this weight then.” She said hopefully to Shayla as she ate her breakfast. 

“If I’d known my wish was gonna work, I would have used it on something else!” She said between bites.

“Yeah.. I guess…” Shayla said absentmindedly. It made Elizabeth wonder why her friend seemed so distant this morning. 

Elizabeth looked down at herself, still finding it hard to believe just how much of her there was to look at. She had already looked at herself in the mirror and seen how pudgy her face had become and how far her behind seemed to stick out now. Even as she sat in the chair, it amazed her how far her belly hung down into her lap. If it wasn’t so soft and flabby she might have looked pregnant.

Now Elizabeth wasn’t sure what she was going to do, she couldn’t go out like this. 

First off she would need new clothes, but how could she buy new clothes if she didn’t have any clothes to wear in public? Even now the tank top she’d been wearing had stretched out so much that it barely held her breasts and only covered about a fourth of her belly. 

Secondly, how was she going to face work on Monday, won’t people freak? Nobody gains over a hundred pounds in three days. 

And thirdly, she wondered what HE would think If they ever saw each other again. Would he come back to her now that she was almost as fat as the other girl? 

These questions weighed heavily on Elizabeth as she sat there, slowly eating her breakfast. She and Shayla sat in silence for a while until Shayla suddenly stood up and took Elizabeth’s hand. 

“You wait here Lizzy,” she began “, I’ll run to the goodwill down the street and get you something suitable to go shopping in, then we can get you some new clothes.” It seemed that Shayla had been thinking about the clothes problem also. 

Elizabeth nodded and allowed Shayla to leave her alone in the apartment for a bit. When her best friend had left the apartment, Elizabeth let out a sigh of relief. Shayla would be the only person Elizabeth would want around for an ordeal like this, but she’d also wanted a moment to herself to examine things. 

She couldn’t believe how her fingers had swelled up, her once dainty hands had puffed out and her arms seemed much more jiggly than before. It also surprised her how heavy she felt when she stood and walked. The way that her belly spilled over her waistline was interesting to her also, and lastly, she believed her thighs were the biggest part of her new body, giving her a killer pear shape. 

But where had it all come from? Even with a wish, she had imagined that she would gain the weight over a period of time, and not just in one night. So how had this happened? Then she remembered how strangely Shayla had been acting. Did Shayla know something that she didn’t? 

Elizabeth stood up from the table and walked to her closet. There she found the largest piece of clothing she owned, an XXL hoodie that had been shipped to her by accident. Eventually she also found a skirt that was large enough to come down to just past her knees at least. Sure it was a silly look, but it would do. 

Then she noticed something very strange… Shayla had accidentally left her purse behind, normally Elizabeth wouldn’t go through her friend’s purse, but there was a small bottle sticking out of the top. Elizabeth reached down to pick it up.

A few minutes later, Shayla returned. 

“I got all the way down there Lizzie and realized I’d left all my money here!” she called out as she entered the unlocked apartment. Strangely, there was no reply. Shayla searched the apartment for a moment or two when she realized that both Elizabeth and her purse were gone. There was, though, a letter on the counter….

_ Dear Shay,
I found something interesting while you were out. I know what you did, and I think you know where to find me.
-	From Lizzie
P.S. Lock the door when you leave please._​
Shayla gulped and slowly left the apartment.


----------



## survivalisfutile (Oct 14, 2012)

FANTASTIC story! can't wait for that good ole fashioned revenge fattening you KNOW is coming


----------



## Britt Reid (Oct 14, 2012)

Maybe or maybe not - revenge fattening might be formula, but what about seeing what her old b/f thinks of the change? A repentent Kayla might just give him a call, or Elizabeth could pay a surprise visit to his campus. All that we know for sure is that she's getting new clothes and thinking things over.


----------



## thatpumpkin (Oct 14, 2012)

Britt Reid said:


> Maybe or maybe not - revenge fattening might be formula, but what about seeing what her old b/f thinks of the change? A repentent Kayla might just give him a call, or Elizabeth could pay a surprise visit to his campus. All that we know for sure is that she's getting new clothes and thinking things over.




Thats a good guess Britt Reid. I think there's a few twists that nobody sees coming


----------



## survivalisfutile (Oct 14, 2012)

Britt Reid said:


> Maybe or maybe not - revenge fattening might be formula, but what about seeing what her old b/f thinks of the change? A repentent Kayla might just give him a call, or Elizabeth could pay a surprise visit to his campus. All that we know for sure is that she's getting new clothes and thinking things over.



haha, alright Britt, I concede infinite possibilities - lets just say that I HOPE there's some revenge fattening... 

heck, she might start loving her new fat bits and take some more belly bulge brew... get disappointed at it not working immediately, chug the whole bottle, and then wake up with more rolls than a prison dinner cart... we'll have to wait and see, either way I think we can all agree its interesting and well written!


----------



## thatpumpkin (Oct 14, 2012)

survivalisfutile said:


> its interesting and well written!



Aw shucks.


----------



## jacob286482 (Oct 14, 2012)

when will we see a part 3?


----------



## Matt L. (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice and neatly written. Looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## thatpumpkin (Oct 15, 2012)

jacob286482 said:


> when will we see a part 3?



Part 3 is already up  Parts 1 and 2 are just squished together. Part 4 is on the way


----------



## morepushing13 (Oct 19, 2012)

excited for the next installment!!


----------



## thatpumpkin (Oct 27, 2012)

*Chapter 4*

Shayla burst into her apartment ten minutes later. Sure enough, there was Elizabeth sitting at the kitchen table. She noticed that Elizabeth was now wearing a large red sweater and a pair of jeans that seemed to fit. The girl must have run to a store while Shayla was running back and forth. H-hello. Shayla said, her tone cautious and nervous.
Shayla. Elizabeth nodded. She waved her hand toward the glass on the table. Have a drink wont you?
Shayla approached the table nervously. The glass looked like normal water, but Shayla knew better, Elizabeth had to be hiding her purse around here somewhere. But Elizabeth didnt look willing to share any answers at the moment. 

Slowly, Shayla took the glass and raised it to her mouth. She took a sip, assuming that whatever happened next, she probably deserved. For a few tense moments, the two girls stared at each other in silence, when finally Shayla broke , W-when does it start? She asked nervously.

Elizabeth sighed. It doesnt. She placed a small bottle on the table, almost reluctantly. I was about to, I really was, but I just didnt have it in me. 

Shayla picked up the bottle of Belly Bulge, and sure enough it was the same amount of liquid as she had last seen it, the top was still intact. Oh Lizzie She said sadly. She put the bottle on the table and threw her arms around her best friends neck. Im so sorry its all my fault. She couldnt help but notice just how much more of Elizabeth there was for her to put her arms around. Shayla also noticed that Elizabeth seemed softer and warmer than ever before, it was more fun to hug Lizzie like this.

Elizabeth shrugged. Hey, life is about trying new things, right? She looked at the bottle. At least now I know what its like to be fat. She picked the bottle up and rolled it between her pudgy fingers. Where did you get this stuff anyway? She asked.

Well, Shayla began, my grandmother is fairly good with body modification magic but I have t-

Magic!? Elizabeth exclaimed as she cut off her friends speech. Well thats great! Then I can be fat for a few hours and then she can change me back! 

Shayla frowned Its not quite like that Lizzie, see, I called her an-

But Elizabeth had stopped paying attention. What other stuff can she do? She cupped her heaving chest in her hands. Maybe she can make it so I can keep them this big and still be skinny.

Shayla listened to the girl ramble for a few moments about different scenarios and wishes and finally had to yell HEY! to get her attention. Elizabeth stopped talking and looked at Shayla with a look of confusion. Shayla sighed heavily. Lizzie Im sorry but the Belly Bugle Brew was something my grandmother created. When she gave it to me, she thought she had a correct counter spell for it, but it turns out that she doesnt. And she cant figure one out yet either.

Elizabeth frowned. Well what does that mean for me?

Shayla gulped. It means until she does, the weight you have is magical, youll never be able to lose it. Youll only be able to gain more.


----------



## morepushing13 (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice little piece, interested to see where it goes


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh I'm really liking where I see this story going and can't wait for more. You're really a good writer.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## mrbill619 (Nov 1, 2012)

Can not wait for more. Great start.


----------



## fatmac (Nov 2, 2012)

Magic weight gain is fun and so is this story...thanks


----------

